# Factory Engine



## Philjoe5 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just completed the Factory engine designed by Tom Kokinchak. This is a double acting slide valve steam engine with a 1.20 bore x 2.38 stroke. 

The usual starting place for barstock engines here:






Ending here:











Crosshead assembly:






The required video here:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDPOzc2JnC8[/ame]

As usual, I had fun making it and in the process picked up a few tricks. The paint scheme was based upon historically accurate details (LOL) plus what I had on hand. A yellow steam engine ??? Whoda thunk? :

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice job!

I've always like the factory engine.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 5, 2010)

Phil,

Nice engine.

I like the color combination you used.

Also, lots of nice details such as the extended acorn nuts you used on top of the bearings and cross head.

Thanks for the video, you have built a nice smooth running engine.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a sweet running engine Phil - Well done!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## mcr (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the colour
Love the sound
Love the motion
All the best Mark


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it. Well done Phil.

  Ron


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 5, 2010)

love the engine and its sound just one thing missing i think it may need one of brian rupnows flyball governors 
  a perfect candidate for a nice little side project me thinks 
  verry nicely done fella th_wav Thm: th_wav
   regards john


----------



## itowbig (Aug 5, 2010)

very perdy engine me likes a lot great work there phil


----------



## larry1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Phil, Great work,I liked all views of this engine, Really liked the video, thanks .  larry


----------



## spuddevans (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a lovely piece of engineering. Well done that man!!

At some point I want to make a similar engine, thanks for giving me some extra inspiration.


Tim


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 6, 2010)

Phil, that is a beautiful engine indeed! Given the bore and stroke I can imagine it takes a good bit of air to run as well. Looking at the pics, was wondering what you used for the base and cylinder support (the brown painted parts)? Are they metal also? 

Thanks for sharing the results and video.

Bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 6, 2010)

KustomKB, SAM, Arnold, mcr, Ron, John, Itowbig, Larry1, Tim, Bill  thank you for your kind words and comments. Im glad you found enjoyment in my post.  :bow:

Bill  the lower base was made from two pieces of aluminum plate bolted together. The Upper base is also aluminum plate. And yes, this engine seems to gulp air though I havent fully tightened up or gasketed all the joints. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kjk (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful engine. Is there a website where plans may be purchased or downloaded?


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 6, 2010)

Woodguy  said:
			
		

> Beautiful engine. Is there a website where plans may be purchased or downloaded?


  i remember seeing verry similar drawings on the john-tom website available for free download but id check on the downloads index on here first 
  hope this helps 
  regards
john


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful Phil!
I do love the sound.
Factory engines are one of my favorites.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Woodguy - as John has pointed out there is indeed a free download of Elmer's Factory Engine available at the john-tom website. Elmer's version has a 3" flywheel as I recall. The version I built has a 6" flywheel and is scaled up accordingly. If you want details of the version I built PM me. I believe the plans supplied as a pdf file on a disk cost $25. I don't want to post the designer's address here. I know he looks in from time to time so I'll let him do the advertising if he chooses.

Zee, I thought you put some flowers in your hair and left us for good.  ;D Thanks for looking in and welcome back.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice running engine and a good build. 
Congratulations, Phil.
Gail in NM


----------



## Maryak (Aug 6, 2010)

Phil,

A beautiful build and a very nice runner. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gail, Bob, thanks for the complements...much appreciated 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

